# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شهریه پزشکی و پرستاری دانشگاه آزاد

## saeeddeeas

سلام دوستان لطفا کسایی که اشنایی دارن در رابطه با سوالات زیر منو راهمایی کنن ممنون میشم 
من میخوام برای سال اینده برنامه ریزی کنم و نیاز شدید به جواب این سوالات دارم 
1-برای پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد چه رتبه ای نیازه برای؟؟ 
2-هزینه ازاد حدودا ترمی برای رشنه پزشکی چند هست ؟؟
----
3-پرستاری چطور ؟
4-هزینه پرستاری برای هر ترم چند در میاد 
5-دانشگاه ازاد که در اذربایجان شرقی ویا نزدیک هست برای رشته های پزشکی و پرستاری رو ممنون میشک نام ببرید

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان لطفا کسایی که اشنایی دارن در رابطه با سوالات زیر منو راهمایی کنن ممنون میشم 
> من میخوام برای سال اینده برنامه ریزی کنم و نیاز شدید به جواب این سوالات دارم 
> 1-برای پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد چه رتبه ای نیازه برای؟؟ 
> 2-هزینه ازاد حدودا ترمی برای رشنه پزشکی چند هست ؟؟
> ----
> 3-پرستاری چطور ؟
> 4-هزینه پرستاری برای هر ترم چند در میاد 
> 5-دانشگاه ازاد که در اذربایجان شرقی ویا نزدیک هست برای رشته های پزشکی و پرستاری رو ممنون میشک نام ببرید


1-تا حدود 14 هزار کشوی اونم برا پردیس ازاد
2-ترمی 2 و نیم الی 3
3-خوبه
4- ترم حدود یک و نیم

----------


## saeeddeeas

منظورمن از ۳این بود که چه رتبه ای میخواد

----------


## artim

> منظورمن از ۳این بود که چه رتبه ای میخواد


تا 200 هزار کشوری میگیره

----------


## sn912sajjad

> 1-تا حدود 14 هزار کشوی اونم برا پردیس ازاد
> .
> .
> .


 @artim
اگه پردیسای آزاد رو در نظر نگیریم پزشکی ازاد حداکثر تا چند کشوری میگیره؟؟

----------


## artim

> @artim
> اگه پردیسای آزاد رو در نظر نگیریم پزشکی ازاد حداکثر تا چند کشوری میگیره؟؟


تا 11 هزار کشوری

----------


## saeeddeeas

> تا 11 هزار کشوری


هزینه ازاد با پردیس فرق داره ؟

----------


## par.rah

> هزینه ازاد با پردیس فرق داره ؟


آزاد تقریبا نصف پردیسه و دلیلش هم منطقیه چون پردیس مدرک دولتی میده

----------


## simin11

> تا 11 هزار کشوری


آزاد براساس تراز میگیره و 9300 به بالا شانس داره برای پزشکی.رتبه ای که شما میگین ترازش 8800-8900.برای آزاد رشته پزشکی نهایتا تا 6000 کشور ولی دارو تا 8000 کشور هم شانس داره.
انتخاب رشته آزاد قلمچی براساس سال 92 هست و ترازا نسبت به اون سال بالاتر رفتن چون تقاضا بیشتر شده.

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام دوستان لطفا کسایی که اشنایی دارن در رابطه با سوالات زیر منو راهمایی کنن ممنون میشم 
> من میخوام برای سال اینده برنامه ریزی کنم و نیاز شدید به جواب این سوالات دارم 
> 1-برای پزشکی دانشگاه ازاد چه رتبه ای نیازه برای؟؟ 
> 2-هزینه ازاد حدودا ترمی برای رشنه پزشکی چند هست ؟؟
> ----
> 3-پرستاری چطور ؟
> 4-هزینه پرستاری برای هر ترم چند در میاد 
> 5-دانشگاه ازاد که در اذربایجان شرقی ویا نزدیک هست برای رشته های پزشکی و پرستاری رو ممنون میشک نام ببرید


هر سال رتبه ها و تراز ها تغییر میکنن ! سال 92 رتبه 1880 منطقه 1 نفر 10 پزشکی ازاد تبریز بود ولی سال 93 رتبه 1800 منطقه 1 ، ذخیره دانشگاه ازاد اردبیل بود !! دیگه تفاوت رو احساس کن .. امسال هم چون قانون بومی و تعهد رو گذاشتن رتبه هایی مثل 1400 هم ریسک نمیکنه ازاد رو میزنه واسه همین ممکنه تغییر بکنه ! 

ولی یه جورایی میشه گفت که اخرین فرد قبول شده تو دانشگاه ازاد واسه پزشکی رتبه 3000 ـه اونم به خاطر بین الملل هاست !! بیشتر از اون رو برنمیدارن حتی اگه ظرفیتشون خالی باشه ! قانونه دانشگاه ازاد ـه دیگه بیشتر از تراز تعیین شده برنمیدارن ! 

هر ترم یه چیزی در حدود 2.8 تا 3 تومن ! شهریه ثابت 1.8 تومنه ! بستگی به واحد های انتخابی داره ! 

پرستاری هم که ازاد میره تا 30 هزار منطقه ! البته اونم جاهای دور ! تبریز تا 12 هزار منطقه برمیداره ! امسال ظرفیت ها رو افزایش دادن چون نیاز به پرستار فوق العاده شدید ـه ! حتی یکی از بچه ها میگفت تا 80 هزار منطقه 3 هم برمیداره ! اونم جاهای خیلی پرت ! 

پرستاری هم ترمی حدود 1 تا 1.5 در میاد 

پزشکی رو فقط تبریز داره که مرکز استان ـه ! سال قبل دندان پزشکی رو هم اضافه کردن ! 

پرستاری هم اکثر شهرستان های اذربایجان شرقی داره مثل کلیبر ، میانه ، شبستر و مراغه و ..

----------


## artim

> آزاد براساس تراز میگیره و 9300 به بالا شانس داره برای پزشکی.رتبه ای که شما میگین ترازش 8800-8900.برای آزاد رشته پزشکی نهایتا تا 6000 کشور ولی دارو تا 8000 کشور هم شانس داره.
> انتخاب رشته آزاد قلمچی براساس سال 92 هست و ترازا نسبت به اون سال بالاتر رفتن چون تقاضا بیشتر شده.


ملاک ازاد تراز و رتبه کشوریه هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن
رتبه کشوری بهتره چون نیاز به پرسیدن منطقه نیست

----------


## sn912sajjad

> آزاد تقریبا نصف پردیسه و دلیلش هم منطقیه چون پردیس مدرک دولتی میده


بنظر من به این ربطی نداره... چون اولا معمولا کلاساشون جداست ثانیا تو مدرکشون قید میشه پردیس....
پردیس به این دلیل هزینه بیشتری داره که اولا با رتبه های خیلی بالاتر از بچه های آزاد دانشجو بر میداره ثانیا بچه های پردیس قراره بخشی از تامین مخارج دانشگاه باشن...... اصلا یکی از دلایل تشکیلشون همین تامین بخشی از هزینه ها و خودکفا شدن دانشگاه هاست @artim درسته؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*الان چی؟
برای پزشکی دندون دارو پرستاری؟
مازادش چقدر میشه؟*

----------


## soheil-020

سلام دوستان من ثبت نام کردم ازاد ... کجا باید عکس  اپلود میکردیم ؟؟؟ منکه ندیدم جایی نیاز باشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## iamshakh

> ملاک ازاد تراز و رتبه کشوریه هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن
> رتبه کشوری بهتره چون نیاز به پرسیدن منطقه نیست


اشتباه میگی رتبه کشوری نیست! رتبه ی کشوری در زیرگروه یک است که چون چنین رتبه ای به داوطلب ارائه نمیشه پس تراز زیزگزوه یک بهترین ملاکه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## soheil-020

> اشتباه میگی رتبه کشوری نیست! رتبه ی کشوری در زیرگروه یک است که چون چنین رتبه ای به داوطلب ارائه نمیشه پس تراز زیزگزوه یک بهترین ملاکه


اره موافقم ... شاید منظور دوست عزیزمون هم زیر یک بوده باشه ... راستی واسه ثبت نام عکس لازم بود ؟؟ من تموم کردم و رسید هم گرفتم ... ولی عکسی ندادم .... ؟؟؟

----------


## somi

هزینه پرستاری ازاد 94ورودی جدید 1.5گرفتن امسال پرسیدم گفتن 2200

----------


## TAMERLANE

علوم آزمایشگاهی پردیس و آزاد شهریه اش چقدره ؟؟؟ ...

----------


## somi

> علوم آزمایشگاهی پردیس و آزاد شهریه اش چقدره ؟؟؟ ...


ازادش همون 2200تا2400

----------

